# anyone here try specialized dolce saddle?



## mnk (Oct 15, 2008)

i need a new saddle desperately but i'm short on funds. i saw some of the other specialized saddles got good reviews and found this one at a price i could afford. unfortunately, no reviews on this one


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't have the Dolce saddle but I do have the Ariel SL Saddle on my SS. I have had that saddle for about 4 months and like it quite a bit so far.










From the Specialized website:

This pro-level, Body Geometry women's-specific MTB saddle combines a lightweight design with enough cushion for all day riding comfort.

- Tested BG women's shape redistributes pressure along the ergonomic cutout to enhance comfort 
- Tough, lightweight and water-resistant Micromatrix cover with debossed circle graphic 
- Ultralight tuned density foam padding 
- Foam padding extends 1cm beyond the shell at the back for comfort even on steep drops 
- Lightweight hollow titanium rails 
- Available in 3 widths (not available in all markets) for optimum fit 
- Approximate weight: 130mm = 245g, 143mm = 250g, 155mm = 280g (+/- 5%) 
- Length: 280mm

The saddle I have retails for $110 but they also have another model with chromoly rails instead of titanium rails that retails for $65.

When I did a google search for the Dolce saddle it came up under Road Bike Review's website and has a 155mm width which might be a little wide for getting off the back on the mountain bike, something to think about. The Ariel comes in 3 different widths.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Jett*



mnk said:


> i need a new saddle desperately but i'm short on funds. i saw some of the other specialized saddles got good reviews and found this one at a price i could afford. unfortunately, no reviews on this one


I don't have that Specialized saddle you're looking at but I do have the Jett. It's pretty comfy on my mtn bike. I'd recommend it.

Tiff


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm riding with the Specialized Lithia saddle and am loving it!  Like you, I chose to go with a Specialized saddle because of the good reviews they got. It was more than I thought I should spend on a saddle (yeah, I'm cheap sometimes), but it was worth every red penny!

Whatever saddle you decide to go with, take a trip to your local bike shop (aka LBS) and have them measure your sit bones. They'll tell you what size saddle to get. Don't worry, there's no weirdness. You sit on this thin foam seat and your sit bones make these little dents in the foam. They measure the distance between the dents in the foam and that converts to a saddle size. It's all very respectable.

My LBS was nice enough to also do a mini bike fitting and made sure the saddle was the right position and tilt for me personally. Now I am only sitting on my sit bones on not on any soft tissue. Sooo much better! :thumbsup:


----------

